# amsn-0.98.4.ebuild para gentoo

## 236665

Ola galera, fiz um ebuild da ultima versao do amsn, so troquei a direçao de descarga do amsn 0.98.3 pela atual, devido que ainda nao esta disponivel no portage e na parte de descarga da web do amsn na area Gentoo.

O ebuild coloquei na web: https://bugs.gentoo.org/81893

Pode baixar na web onde eu postei ou simplesmente copie e cole num arquivo de texto com o nome de amsn-0.98-4.ebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

logo vc poe o arquivo (como root) dentro de /usr/portage/net-im/amsn ou no teu portage personalizado (recomendavel para quando fazer emerge --sync nao seja deletado o ebuild)

e no terminal escrever

ebuild amsn-0.98.4.ebuild digest

e logo instala

emerge -av amsn

----------

